# What fabric can you use for heat transfers and vinyl?



## SewingMatters (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking to find out what fabrics will and won't work with vinyl and heat transfers. I know cotton will work. But could you use one of these processes on a non-woven polypropylene tote? Denier Polyester? Nylons? Towels? etc. If you know that one of these can be used can you include instructions. Thanks to all


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can use most fabrics9cotton 50/50/polester/etc.) They make vinyl for different applications. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## tyzfknit (Oct 3, 2010)

poly cotton fabric like 65/35, 50/50 may meet your requirement.


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Like JB said, there are different kinds of vinyl for almost all types of substrates. I use Siser Easy Weed and it works on cotton, poly, and cotton/poly blends. Check out Specialty Graphics and look at their Specialty heat vinyl. They provide instructions for everything they sell on their website.

Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more


----------

